# AEP Giant Crappie



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I was down at AEP a few weeks ago, fishing out of my kayak at a remote pond when another kayaker came by. We started talking cause i saw he had a stringer in the water. He said he was catching crappie all day and had a nice stringer of 12+ inch crappie with a HUGE 17' 1/2" Black Crappie! This thing was massive!!! I don't have any pictures of it, dropped my camera in the water the day before, but take my word for it, it was massive!!


----------



## Jae7675 (Jun 14, 2012)

How far do you have to carry you kayak to fish back there??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Etz (Mar 25, 2013)

That's sweet. I've heard rumors of people catching crappie at aep but I know it is not an easy thing. Surprises me he had a stringer full. That's really cool though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Etz (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyways how's the fishing down there this year? Still keeping up? We went down in march and caught a few bass but are really hoping to get down for a long weekend this summer as well.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Be forewarned the thieves are out at AEP, my buddy had his cooler, stove and water jugs stolen off his table while out fishing. Campsite C, happened over Memorial Day weekend in the middle of the day,


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

The fishing was good, caught a lot of big gills on cranks and bass on top water frogs. Only caught a few small crappie after seeing that stringer nothing worth keeping.


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

shroomhunter said:


> Be forewarned the thieves are out at AEP, my buddy had his cooler, stove and water jugs stolen off his table while out fishing. Campsite C, happened over Memorial Day weekend in the middle of the day,


all the more reason to carry [email protected]


----------

